# Bangkok apartments for the retired guy



## frankv42 (Dec 28, 2012)

I'll be retiring to Bkk in a few months, and would like any opinions as to which areas suit my needs, and any specific recommendations. I speak and read some Thai.

1. I've been using several websites. <Snip>

2. Budget: B30k rent for 1 br, slightly more if 2br. I can pay 6-12 months in advance, has anyone done this and reduced rent enough to make it worthwhile? 

3. Lifestyle: like walking in green areas so within a few km of a large park like Lumphini or Benjakitti, near (within 700m?) bts or mrt, middle of city but quiet soi, I like malls and eating in those, like street food, like listening to blues/southern rock, will go to Soi Cowboy type areas maybe 1-2x per month (that's the plan anyway!), like playing pool (I've played at Hustler's before) and chess (I know the Bkk chess club is good).
I want an area that has some character, not just ugly Bkk streets and buildings.

4. I've looked online, and thus far have narrowed my search to the following areas:
a. Langsuan Road south of Chitlom, also north of ploenchit has some nice places.
b. between Nana and Asok, especially on the south side of Suk
c. Lumphini (south and east of Rama IV) or Bang Rak 
d. Ratchatewi (near Victory Monument)
Thank you.


----------



## Bangkok Baz (Aug 1, 2015)

I wouldnt look online id book a room for a week then get out there looking you can find nice places for considerably less than the amounts youve quoted

Tod Daniels maybe the man to point you in the right direction


----------



## frankv42 (Dec 28, 2012)

Bangkok Baz said:


> I wouldnt look online id book a room for a week then get out there looking you can find nice places for considerably less than the amounts youve quoted
> 
> Tod Daniels maybe the man to point you in the right direction


Thanks, yes I'll look after I get there, but wanted to narrow down my area and have some target apartments and online prices. Right now I'm mostly interested in Sukhumvit between Nana and Asok on the south side (sois 8-10-12). Good access to Benjakitti and the elevated foot path to Lumphini.
I guess there is now a lot of construction in the area between Lumphini Park and Ploenchit Road, so may not be a good place to move at this time.


----------



## k777 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi,
You would find plenty of apartment/condos here in Bangkok. Developers are competing to launch new projects. 

For Sukhumvit areas (soi 1-40), you would likely find a high value/luxurious type. Based on my view, 2 bedroom types which are popular among expats are quite scarce. 

Based on 20k-30k rental budget per months, I'm sure you could find a decent room. 

For sharing, Nana and pre-Asoke are mostly Indian community. Asoke to Promphong are more Americans and European. Ekmamai to Thonglor are likely Japanese.

I also got a small apartment unit at Sathorn but considering moving out as I'm planning to get married soon.


----------



## expatbrit (Aug 16, 2015)

Silom is also a good area to be based. Easy access to Lumphini Park, plus you're closer to the river. Getting a boat is a good way to travel to some parts of Bangkok. 

But as someone else said, just turn up and find an apartment when you're here. What I do is loom around areas I like and just walk into condo buildings and ask what the have to rent. They usually have lots of empty condos so you can usually move in the next day.


----------



## frankv42 (Dec 28, 2012)

expatbrit said:


> Silom is also a good area to be based. Easy access to Lumphini Park, plus you're closer to the river. Getting a boat is a good way to travel to some parts of Bangkok.
> 
> But as someone else said, just turn up and find an apartment when you're here. What I do is loom around areas I like and just walk into condo buildings and ask what the have to rent. They usually have lots of empty condos so you can usually move in the next day.


Thanks, that is the plan...to walk into condos in areas I like and see what's available. I will offer a year in advance and see what they will give me off the advertised rate. At least online and in the Ratchatewi to Asok areas, advertised rents are higher than I would have thought. I know you must bargain, and with all the empty places, at least some will lower their prices especially if get paid upfront 1 year. In this case, I would probably only give 1 month security deposit as well. I'll be there early October 

My main concern with Silom/Sathorn is that I'll be somewhat isolated (in a city with 10 million??). My first year I'll live in the busier, more westernized section and see if I like it. I live in Shanghai now with 25 million, so I doubt crowds will bother me much.
Thanks for your good suggestion.


----------



## expatbrit (Aug 16, 2015)

Yes, maybe better for you to start nearer Asoke. I prefer Silom because it's quieter and a lot less touristy. But wherever you stay I'm sure you'll love it here. I'll have to give Shanghai a visit one day soon.


----------

